# Ebay Verkäufe oft nicht komplette Lieferung was tun?



## mugge (7 August 2008)

Ich habe schon sehr viel und schon lange bei Ebay eingekauft, doch in letzter Zeit muß ich feststellen daß erworbene Auktionen nicht vollständig sind ( hatte dadurch schon Kosten von 80-120€ da anbauteile fehlten )die Verkäufer versprechen nachlieferung doch es kommt leider keine. Habe auch schon einigemale Ebay kontaktiert aber es nützt nichts. Was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2008)

*AW: Ebay Verkäufe oft nicht komplette Lieferung was tun?*



mugge schrieb:


> Was kann man dagegen machen?


Den Verkäufer anmahnen und ggf. den zivilen Rechtsweg beschreiten.


----------



## BatmanF1 (3 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebay Verkäufe oft nicht komplette Lieferung was tun?*

in jedem Fall dem Verkäufer mal eine negative Bewertung reinhauen...


----------

